# Large Burl



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello Everybody,
I am looking into making an offer on this burl. It is about 5 ft. wide and 2.5 ft. thick. The tree is white oak. I would like to know if this has much value and if so how much. I have never seen oak burls for sale. This is the biggest burl I have ever seen, (except in pics). How much will it weigh? How should it be cut. I know it is probably best used for bowls, plates, etc. Thanks for your help.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

WOODMAN58,
I do not have any answers to your questions, sorry. What i would like is if you do purchase this white oak burl is to post some pictures of the end result. Good Luck.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

A really quick back of the envelope calc says it will weigh 1,600 to 1,800 lbs. Value will depend a lot on quality, which you won't know until you get into it, but it certainly looks to be worth having.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

WOW!
Don't have answer for you, but WOW!!


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*Burl*

Hi, if I was you I would try to take a core sample if you can, ive cut many large burls off trees while cutting timber in the past, I can tell you 60-70% are rotten in the middle. Be carefull them vines could be poison ivy.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Burls are tricky business, like Logger said you really can't know what you have until you slice it. I don't make offers on live/standing, too risky. As far as milling, that will depend too on what you find when you start slicing. (Yea I know, thanks for nothing Daren :blush


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

wow that is large!! i got an ash burl of similar shape about a month back (much smaller of course) it wasn't to fancy but was a lot of fun to crack it open. good luck hope it turns out awesome!!


----------

